# "espionner" une trame ethernet avec quel logiciel?



## nunut (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà existe t-il sur mac un/des  logiciel(s) permettant :
- de "sniffer" une trame ethernet et d'en degager les couches 
-paramétrer manuellement son pare-feu (autre que l'assistant reseau apple.)

Bref c'est juste que sur mac on est assez assisté pour tout ça et donc pour apprendre c'est pas évident car on mets pas les mains dans le cambouis

Voilà je vous remercie


----------



## OxD (15 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que tu cherche un logiciel comme ethereal -> http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/ethereal

Pour ce qui est du pare feu, je ne sais pas :/


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2006)

pour le pare feu :
&#224; la dure : par le terminal
plus aid&#233; : SunShield par exemple

ou sur ce site, deux belles et bonnes r&#233;ponses &#224; ta demande (sniffeur de paquets et firewall)
http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Septembre 2006)

Ethereal est un très bon outil pour administrateur réseau qui permet de tracer tout paquet sortant de ton ordinateur (quel protocole, quel application, quelle adresse IP de destination); ça répond au premier besoin en étant un peu surdimmensionné tout de même.


----------

